# My Mata mata Turtle



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

It has been over six months since I first acquired my mata hatchling. In that time, the little guy has grown in size by about 50% and has gained a great deal of mass and weight. The shell length was about 2-1/8 inches originally, but currently measures about 3-1/4 inches. Still, the growth seems a bit on the slow side. What might explain this rate is the fact that I feed him mainly shrimp stuffed with reptomin. I'm pretty sure he would grow much faster if he was on a steady diet of feeder fish.

What I find amazing is the deepening and intensification of the turtle's coloration. The shell was originally a light salmon color while the skin was a light brown. Now the shell color has developed into a complex combination of salmon and darker brown tones. The skin has taken on rich purplish, maroon color that is quite beautiful. Finally, the red and pink color of the throat region has become more vibrant as well.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

cool turtle . . . kinda looks like a turd. got any pics of his home?

~Will.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

was it difficult getting him off feeders (if in fact they are feeder-exclusive to begin with, I don't know)? Do you merely set his food on a dish and he'll walk over and eat it up at his leisure, or what?

What's he housed in? does he have both land and water divisions in the tank, or is it fully aquatic? Where does it spend most of its time? Is it active? Is it keeper-interactive at all? Has he ever attempted to bite you? Do you handle him often?

How much did you pay for him?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

He looks great. How big will he get eventually?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

amazing got ne info or care on him?
where did u get him from


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn that is one good looking turtle


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

fantasic turtle!!!!!!!!

still no match to your tig.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i saw one at da lsp the 1 ft on cost 500 and the one ur size cost 350 is this tru?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a gorgeous little bugger
dixon


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thats a sweet turtle! All spiny and stuff! lol


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

hes such a natural.... 
look at it pose 
awsome man!


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Crazy looking little guy. Very cool.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...great color on such a beautiful turtle...what kind of camera do you have A.s? great photos..crystal clear...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

cool turtle


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking turtle


----------

